

Twitter's Legal Battle: Who Owns Your Tweets? - 1337biz
http://www.cnbc.com/id/48817077

======
scottilee
"Protecting" the citizen.

------
001sky
Its counter intuitive, but brilliant. Goverment goes to court to "give away"
things they do not own, to a party that does not want them. For the benefit of
re-appropriating those assets to use against the parties that _do_ own them.
Oh, and these assets? Copyrighted, published works...

